# www.ultimatebettas.com



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello!

I thought i would just share a site with you that has a great blend of betta breeders and rescuers! ...and collectors and artists for that matter 

I shared this site with them, so please feel free to pop by!

www.ultimatebettas.com


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I also have a betta based forum for mainly Canadian keepers.

It is at www.g-revolt.net or www.g-revolt.net/basicallybettas/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhhh thanks brian! I will check that out 

-oops links dont work for me, but might be my comp.


----------

